# Monitor über Ethernet ansteuern (IP basiert)?



## sharky018 (22. Februar 2013)

*Monitor über Ethernet ansteuern (IP basiert)?*

Hallo zusammen,

vllt. könnt Ihr mir helfen.

Wir haben einen Monitor der via Ethernet angesteuert wurde sprich mit folgendem Gerät ( Level One ), beide Geräte standen im OG.
Jetzt wurde die Position des Monitors geändert, der Monitor hängt jetzt im EG und der PC steht im OG.
Jede Etage hat ihr eigenes LAN, ich kann also nicht einfach über LAN A nach LAN B patchen.

Ich habe im EG keinen Standort wo ich den PC unterbringen kann.
Jetzt kam mir die Idee ob es hierfür vllt. eine IP basierte lösung gibt, so wie das gerät was wir genutzt haben nur mit fester IP.
Wäre soetwas möglich? Gibt es sowas?

Oder hätte vllt. jemand eine andere alternative parat die man versuchen könnte?

Hoffe ihr könnt mir weiterhelfen.


Gruß sharky


----------



## Timsu (22. Februar 2013)

*AW: Monitor über Ethernet ansteuern (IP basiert)?*

Du kannst mal nach KVM over IP suchen, ist aber recht teuer. Vielleicht hast du mal Glück bei eBay.


----------



## Battl3inSeattle (22. Februar 2013)

*AW: Monitor über Ethernet ansteuern (IP basiert)?*

Die verschiedenen LANs sind wohl auch nicht miteinander verbunden? - Also haben beide einen exklusiven Internet Anschluss!?


----------



## sharky018 (22. Februar 2013)

*AW: Monitor über Ethernet ansteuern (IP basiert)?*

Jedes Switch ist per LWL an ein Hauptverteiler angeschlossen, wenn man es also genau nimmt ist es EIN großes Netzwerk.
Per IP kann ich jeden Port erreichen aber Dose zu Dose patchen ist durch die Unterverteilungen eben leider nicht möglich.


----------



## Defenz0r (22. Februar 2013)

*AW: Monitor über Ethernet ansteuern (IP basiert)?*

Versuchs mal mit TeamViewer ...

lg


----------



## Timsu (22. Februar 2013)

*AW: Monitor über Ethernet ansteuern (IP basiert)?*

Dann braucht er ja trotzdem einen PC an Bildschirm. KVM Rover IP ist die einzige Lösung die mir  einfällt


----------



## sharky018 (25. Februar 2013)

*AW: Monitor über Ethernet ansteuern (IP basiert)?*

Könntet Ihr mir vllt. ein par entsprechende Geräte empfehlen die ich dazu benötigen würde?
Ich hatte bisher kaum mit KVM zu tun deshalb bin ich ziemlich unsicher was ich alles dazu brauche und wie es nachher angeschlossen werden muss.


----------



## razer1993 (5. März 2013)

*AW: Monitor über Ethernet ansteuern (IP basiert)?*

Wie ich es verstanden habe
Situation jetzt:

Monitor --> Switch EG --> Hauptswitch <-- Switch OG <-- Rechner

Vorher:

Monitor <--> Rechner


Geht immer nur eine Direkte Verbindung ? Sonst probier es doch einfach das Ding in das Netzwerk mit einzubinden.


----------



## Superwip (5. März 2013)

*AW: Monitor über Ethernet ansteuern (IP basiert)?*

Für welche Anwendungen ist das Teil überhaupt gedacht? Wäre ein Thin Client/Zero Client eine Option?


----------

